# Baking Soda



## warthog (Aug 4, 2010)

Does anyone give baking soda sprinked on their goats feed.

I have tried everyway I can think of to leave baking soda free choice.  They kick the containers of the walls of their shed, poop and pee in the containers. 

So I thought maybe sprinkle a little on their food.

If anyone does this, how much do you give and how often.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 4, 2010)

I actually stopped giving baking soda free choice to my goats and have to say that I'm not seeing any problems.


----------



## warthog (Aug 4, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I actually stopped giving baking soda free choice to my goats and have to say that I'm not seeing any problems.


Do you give them any at all?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 4, 2010)

No none at all. So far no one has had any stomach problems either.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 4, 2010)

I haven't given free choice baking soda in 5 years and never needed it.  That doesn't mean that I don't keep it on hand just in case.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 4, 2010)

We started giving it this Spring because it was warmer and dryer than normal..  Grass in the pastures didn't shoot up like normal, allowing white clover to gain a foothold...it happens from time to time.  White clover isn't particularly good for grazing animals, but they'll eat the hell out of it...and it sometimes leads to frothy bloat.

As it came on and the goats ate more of it, we noticed the baking soda disappearing QUICKLY...  When grass came on a little better and the fields weren't quite so white with clover flowers, it didn't seem to disappear as quickly.

We haven't set any out in a while, actually..

We view it like we view almost everything else....as a tool.


----------



## warthog (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks all, I will try not putting any out and see how things go, just keep some on hand in case.

Because goaties being goaties, if you don't have any they will need it.


----------



## Just Jayne (Aug 4, 2010)

I keep my baking soda in a plastic, lidded container, and offer it to the goats while they are still on the milking stand. Those that aren't get it offered to them while I hold the container. Everyone crowds around and they just go to it. I know that they've had enough when they walk away. I once tried top-dressing their grain with it, and ended-up having to toss the feed. Now, I know that it it possible that I could spread illness from one goat to another this way, but none have been sick yet, and the container could be tossed when someone does get ill. If anyone has a good idea for how to leave the soda out without all the contamination issues earlier mentioned, I'd be happy to use it.


----------



## jas (Aug 4, 2010)

Not to sound like a total noob, But what is the purpose behind baking soda?


----------



## glenolam (Aug 5, 2010)

The baking soda helps regulate their rumen and really helps in cases of bloat.  We've seen a few cases on this forum where goats, especially kids, have gotten into something they shouldn't have and a baking soda drench (mix a bit of baking soda with a little water and syringe or drench it in their mouth) has perked them right back up.

Think of it as tums to humans...


----------



## DAS (Aug 5, 2010)

I leave baking soda out free choice in one of those two-section feeders that connects to the fence.  Their minerals are in the other section.  I believe that they know what they need and only take that.  If I were to only give it to them when they're already sick, I'd have to know when they are sick.  Who can look at a goat and know that her stomach is upset?  Unless, of course, it has been allowed to progress to the point where she's already obviously sick or very uncomfortable. I know no one wants that.  My solution is to let them decide what they need and try not to let it get to the point of sickness.

Just my opinion


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 5, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Think of it as tums to humans...


Considering Tums is nothing more than compressed and flavored sodium bicarbonite (baking soda), it IS Tums.

Next time I need a TUMS, I think I will drench myself with baking soda.  Much cheaper.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lots of people feed their goats tums, too, if they suspect they have achy bellies..  

I've actually done it!  

If you have a food hawg like some of ours are, it's actually easier to just offer them a handful of fruit-flavored tums and let the goat hoover them up than it is to do a baking soda drench.


----------



## DAS (Aug 5, 2010)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> glenolam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever tried baking soda for an acid stomach?  It is disgusting, but it works.  Sort of.  BTW, TUMS works like bicarb., but they're calcium carbonate now.  I think they used to be bicarb.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 5, 2010)

DAS said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've considered trying it, but I've never done it..  

Is it super gross?  

I may have to try it..  Not as if I don't have reason, either...pretty sure keeping these goats has give me ulcers.


----------



## DAS (Aug 5, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> DAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It tastes foul, makes me burp A Lot, and, I swear, my stomach hurts worse after I've used it.  But the goats swear by it. Go figure.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 9, 2010)

I really don't like the idea of top dressing feed with baking soda. If you are feeding a proper ration you should not need baking soda added.  Free-choice is one thing, because the goat has the opportunity to eat it if she wants.  I think the idea of "less is more" is good in the case of baking soda.  Using it to actually treat something is great, using it "just in case" isn't so great, IMO.  

And I've used it when I've had acid reflux before. :/ It doesn't taste great, but it works in a pinch!


----------



## L N D Farm (Apr 22, 2015)

warthog said:


> Does anyone give baking soda sprinked on their goats feed.
> 
> I have tried everyway I can think of to leave baking soda free choice.  They kick the containers of the walls of their shed, poop and pee in the containers.
> 
> ...


 I fill their bucket of water twice a day and give them about a 1/4 cup of baking soda mixed in.  They like the taste of it in their water so have no problems.


----------

